# Zen Bedroom Help



## Quadri (May 6, 2011)

I was wondering how to decorate my bedroom to be more zen. right now its a giant mess and I'm planning on fixing up the office so i can get TV and laptop out of my bedroom. So, what colors would be good for the bedroom, also for the closet. The closet is currently taken apart because I'm fixing it up though. :thumbup:

Pictures of items that would be great are much appreciated. Even if its expensive post the pic. Maybe I can hand make myself the item for much cheaper. :yes: I'd love to be able to build as much as possible just because I love doing it myself. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Quadri (May 6, 2011)

Oh I love that first pic, thanks for your help


----------



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

Blues, Grays, and Whites are a beautiful combination and create a great feeling of calm in a bedroom.


----------

